# What musical instrument is it?



## jhooper3581

- At 1:49, what musical instrument is that person playing?


----------



## Romantic Geek

The harpsichord?


----------



## Weston

I too think it's a harpsichord, though it may be a cembalo. 

Thanks for that link. The channel has a lot of videos I want to see. I just subscribed to it.


----------



## TresPicos

If it looks like a harpsichord and sounds like a harpsichord... 

And it doesn't look like any other harpsichord family member (spinet etc).


----------

